

Improve Sass(Syntactically Awesome Stylesheets) with Introspection Functions - Skoks
https://github.com/Skoks/sassy-exists

======
Skoks
Documentation - [http://skoks.github.io/sassy-
exists/](http://skoks.github.io/sassy-exists/)

